# Guards/Splitters for Powermatic 66



## josephwk (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am wanting to retrofit a Powermatic 66 table saw (12") with a new guarding system. I would also like to be able to add a splitter to the machine. Dust collection capabilities are also important. 

We use the saw in our custom shop so we need to be able to adjust the guard quickly and easily and it must be able to accomodate wide cuts for plywood, doors and melamine sheets.

I have glanced over Biesemeyer, Brett-Guard, Grizzly Shark Guard, and Exaktor guards but am not sure which might perform the best. Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you seen this company?
http://www.leestyron.com/zsppm.php

They have splitters/riving knives, guards, DC setups and combos for a lot of models including the Powermatic.


----------



## josephwk (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks, I will look into it. Do you have any experience with these? Are they user friendly or do they need to be removed often for making different kinds of cuts?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry no, I'm one of those fools who stashes the entire assembly in closet and only brings it out when I'm ready to sell the saw. Their customer service should have a contact # you can ask. Good Luck.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

A friend of mine has a Shark Guard on his Steel City cabinet saw and is very happy with it. I'm looking for something like that for my Powermatic 64A and after checking it out on his I will probably pick one up when I can gather the funds.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm picking up a new-to-me PM66 on Saturday and want to add a riving knife also. I checked out the 3-splitter kit linked and I don't understand why the taller knife would be a hassle for ripping or cutting thinner stock. I took the riving knife off of the only TS I ever had that had one before I even wired it up (in hindsight that was stupid), so I don't have any experience with riving knives. Can anyone answer why I should have 3 different height knives?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

How did you get a 12" blade on a PM66?


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Push, pry, look away .......and hope for the best.....


:blink:




:laughing:


B,


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

josephwk said:


> thanks, I will look into it. Do you have any experience with these? Are they user friendly or do they need to be removed often for making different kinds of cuts?


this unit gets high marks:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe it's a 68, a 12"*



josephwk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wanting to retrofit a Powermatic 66 table saw (12") with a new guarding system. I would also like to be able to add a splitter to the machine. Dust collection capabilities are also important.
> 
> ...





WarnerConstInc. said:


> How did you get a 12" blade on a PM66?


I wondered that too. I have a 68 a nice 12", 5 Hp. I use a splitter that's taller than the blade at full height. I would like a riving knife myself, but so far as I know there's no retrofit. 

The splitter makes a good basis for over blade dust collection.
It can also be fitted with anti kickback pawls, but I don't like those. :thumbdown:

Splitters have the draw back of not allowing partial depth cuts. You have to cut all the way through the work or it gets hung on the splitter. Great for ripping however! A riving knife that rises and falls and tilts with the blade height would be best.


----------

